# how may of you guys have android devices?



## cisco (Oct 17, 2010)

*how many of you guys have android devices?*

Hi,

I'm developing a timer for Android and I'm releasing it soon (the first version, there will be upgrades with new ideas I'm working on). Question is: how many cubers do have Android devices?

I'll most likely sell it for 1€ or $1 in the Android Market, but I'm releasing the (I guess GPLd) source code for free too, to whoever wants to see / customize / improve / play with / whatever the application.

Yeah I know there are already a couple of Android Timers for speedcubing, but in my opinion they don't seem to be made by cubers and for cubers, unlike mine.

Well, I hope you'll like it. You'll be able to download it probably next week.

Happy cubing.

EDIT: latest download: https://github.com/ciscou/stackmattimer/StackMatTimer-v0b3.apk/qr_code

Demo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bck3-j0wS6k


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 17, 2010)

This is exactly why I made iiTimer for iOS. Same thing goes for android, I would've spent time porting it if it was remotely easy and I had a desire to have a timer on my phone. From my experience, if your app is good, people will buy it.


----------



## radmin (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the Motorola Droid but I already have a free timer. If there wasn't a free time I'd use the free stopwatch.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 17, 2010)

cisco said:


> Yeah I know there are already a couple of Android Timers for speedcubing, but in my opinion they don't seem to be made by cubers and for cubers, unlike mine.


Which leaves only one question: Who are you?

You have only one post, so I'm not convinced you understand the needs of cubers yet. But don't let that stop you; amaze us. 


(Not trying to be mean; just saying that until you show us something, your promise is about as useful as that of a politician who appears out of the middle of nowhere without records and says he will create a government for the people because he is a good person and understands the needs of other good people.)


----------



## cisco (Oct 17, 2010)

wooops I joined 2 years ago and I did't even introduce myself!

My real name is Francisco, but a bunch of people call me Fran so I gave a try to the ending of my name calling myself "cisco" in the cube world  Well I've been into cubing for 5 or 6 years. I'm Spanish and I'm a computer engineer here too. This is my WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008PERE02

And, don't forget I said that my app will be available for free (as in freedom and as in no-price) too for those cubers who want to download, compile y install it themselves, all they'll have to do is to do is plug the usb cable of the phone and install the app using Android's SDK. The paid version one will be only for those who prefer to get it installed directly from the market.

And well, I'm maybe more into collecting and this stuff that into speedsolving now that I'm getting old  but, as you can see I have a recent sub20 official average. Not a big thing, but this proves I'm a experienced cuber. And I know what do I expect from a timer.

I will do a quick review next weekend for those who want to check it out before downloading.

Cheers!


----------



## cisco (Oct 19, 2010)

OK so I will rewrite the question...

How many of you have an android phone and know how to install a .apk on it? I'll launch the first (totally free) beta soon and I'll really appreciate your feedback.

Thanks


----------



## maggot (Oct 19, 2010)

i have android device.. let me know where to download the .apk. i'll review if i can ^^:


----------



## FrankMorris (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the Droid 1 as well. I can install and do a little beta testing.


----------



## joey (Oct 19, 2010)

Omgfrank.
I'll test it too.


----------



## otsyke (Oct 19, 2010)

I can test with a QVGA screen (HTC Tattoo), currently running donut.


----------



## cisco (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi guys

Thank you very much in advance, I admit I was afraid that nobody was going to be interested in my timer, I'm very happy to have your interest and your help 

Here we go, the apk: http://github.com/downloads/ciscou/stackmattimer/StackMatTimer.apk

With the menu key you can change the puzzle type (currently 2x2x2 - 7x7x7 are supported - this will "turn off" the timer so you'll have to "turn on" again by pressing the POWER button - this is a bit awkward, I'll see if I can make it easier). You can long-tap each average/single to have a contextual menu. You can share averages and share, delete, dnf and +2 singles. You can share in Facebook only so far, but I'm working on other networks. Shown averages are: session average, last 5/12 cubes rolling average and best 5/12 cubes rolling average. Apart of that, you'll know how to use the app given you know how to use a StackMat  (only press the big button until the red light turns on, release big button, solve the puzzle, press big button again, press reset button and start again)

Maybe I forget something, but it's like 2.30am here and I have to go to work tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to hearing from you 

Yeah I know I'm writing kinda "unordered" and my poor English level is not helping, sorry for that, I hope you'll understand what I mean, I'm just very tired 

I hope it won't disapoint you. Any comments (positive or negative) you'd want to make, please feel free to do so.


----------



## otsyke (Oct 20, 2010)

First impression is very good for me, fits well on my small screen, no glitches, and it has a nice interface.

Here's a list of questions/minor problems/suggestions, not ment to displease you of course (i'm a developer too, it's in my nature to point out just that )

- I assume network permission is for sharing results on facebook, and sdcard permission to store results, is it correct? But why does it require the phone call (read phone identity and state) permission?

- After each solve a statistics dialog appears. Can i open it when i want or it just appears after the solve?

- It doesn't prevent the phone from sleeping, so after a certain timeout (one minute for me) the screen becomes black e locked.

- You can set a single solve as a +2 e DNF at the same time, i think DNF is assumed though.

- I would like filled circles instead of empty ones for the led indicator and a better looking button to start/stop, but i guess it's just for functionality at this stage so i don't really complain.

I'll use it more this evening, tell me if you want me to try something in particular, i already love it.
Thank you!


----------



## cisco (Oct 20, 2010)

otsyke said:


> First impression is very good for me, fits well on my small screen, no glitches, and it has a nice interface.



I'm glad you had a good first impression



otsyke said:


> Here's a list of questions/minor problems/suggestions, not ment to displease you of course (i'm a developer too, it's in my nature to point out just that )



And I thank you once again for doing so 



otsyke said:


> - I assume network permission is for sharing results on facebook, and sdcard permission to store results, is it correct? But why does it require the phone call (read phone identity and state) permission?



I only added the internet permission, the other two were there by default (I guess). Thanks for pointing that out, I'll disable them as I don't need them. (Maybe I'll add an "export to SD card" functionality later, but so far...)



otsyke said:


> - After each solve a statistics dialog appears. Can i open it when i want or it just appears after the solve?



You can drag the orange drawer, or tap it, it will toggle the times list open/closed.



otsyke said:


> - It doesn't prevent the phone from sleeping, so after a certain timeout (one minute for me) the screen becomes black e locked.



I didn't mention it so far, but, I DON'T have an android device  This is the kind of problems I were "afraid" of. Other thing that doesn't work as expected is, when you change your phone orientation, everything gets restarted. I'll fix that 



otsyke said:


> - You can set a single solve as a +2 e DNF at the same time, i think DNF is assumed though.



Yes, DNF has more priority than +2. Maybe it's better if I disable the +2 checkbox when the DNF checkbox is checked, or change checkboxes to radiobuttons, or something. We'll see



otsyke said:


> - I would like filled circles instead of empty ones for the led indicator and a better looking button to start/stop, but i guess it's just for functionality at this stage so i don't really complain.



I'll show my app to a friend that is cuber and designer in next Madrid Open (in two weekends). If he likes it, he'll most likely help me to improve the UI. I hope so! My timer nees to be more... "beautiful" 



otsyke said:


> I'll use it more this evening, tell me if you want me to try something in particular, i already love it.



Nothing special, just do whatever you want to do with it, and enjoy it if you can, and if something doesn't work as you'd expect it to, just tell me. I'll do all the fixes / additions / changes you guys suggest me that I find interesting for the majority of users.



otsyke said:


> Thank you!



No, Thank YOU!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 20, 2010)

This definitely reminds me of the style of iiTimer, and as a result, I like it. Some issues I'm having:

Having the power and reset button (especially power) seems very silly to me. Its extra steps that aren't necessary. It makes sense on a real stackmat because it doesn't save your times, and you can't exit out of the stackmat, but just seems redundant for a timer program. 

As otsyke mentioned, having the stats drawer open up after every solve is annoying as well. That should definitely only open when the user wants.

Overall though, it seems like its on the right track.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 20, 2010)

This definitely reminds me of the style of iiTimer, and as a result, I like it. Some issues I'm having:

Having the power and reset button (especially power) seems very silly to me. Its extra steps that aren't necessary. It makes sense on a real stackmat because it doesn't save your times, and you can't exit out of the stackmat, but just seems redundant for a timer program. 

As otsyke mentioned, having the stats drawer open up after every solve is annoying as well. That should definitely only open when the user wants.

Overall though, it seems like its on the right track.


----------



## otsyke (Oct 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> As otsyke mentioned, having the stats drawer open up after every solve is annoying as well. That should definitely only open when the user wants.


 
I didn't say that, I just asked if I could open that anytime. In my opinon it's not that bad having a brief summary after each solve.
On my device it's quite difficult, maybe it is not sensitive enough in that area of the screen, i can drag or click the orange drawer only in landscape mode and using my nail  
I would try making it a little bigger


----------



## cisco (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi masterofthebass

First of all, I appreciate your input, as another mobile app developer and as one of the best cubers in the world.

But I don't find the buttons so silly: You don't have to use the power button unless you want to discard the current session times, and you don't have to do anything with the time list, as it will hide itself automatically when you press the "reset" button. So, normally you only have to use 2 buttons: the big one to start/stop the timer, and the reset one, to start a new solve. I could go and copy iiTimer look and feel, but I feel like doing my own, and I find this pretty intuitive. Sorry to hear it's not what you prefer (I will be anyway happy to change it if I receive enough feedback as yours).

Peace, and thanks again to everyone


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 20, 2010)

The main issue I had with the power button was that when I switch puzzles, I am forced to hit the power button after I already agreed to reset my session. Thats just redundant. I did eventually realize hitting reset closes the window, but I really can't stand it opening every time. Maybe others will agree with me. 

On another note, after playing with it some more, I would suggest formatting numbers to a more pleasing format. If I'm doing 2x2, there's no way I should have to stare at a million times with 00:0x.xx over and over. It would be much nicer if you formatted it based on the time itself, so that you don't have extraneous digits.


----------



## cisco (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, you're right, it's annoying having to "turn on" manually the stackmat after changing the cube type, in fact I already said I was going to change that in the very near future 

Regarding the times list, I guess I can turn off the "auto-open" feature when the user hides it once manually, and turn it on again when the user opens it, so it is less intrusive. By default it'd be on, because I think it's cool 

The extra "00:" is ugly for me too, so I'll change that.

Thanks guys


----------



## cisco (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, a few changes:

It is no longer mandatory to re-power on the timer after changing puzzle type

Extra "00:" is removed for times under 1 minute.

If you close manually the time list, it doesn't re-opens automatically. You can open it manually and let it be closed automatically to re-enable the auto-open functionality.

More changes to come!

Thanks

Here is the second beta: http://github.com/downloads/ciscou/stackmattimer/StackMatTimer-v0b2.apk

EDIT: otsyke, how did you notice the sd and phone permissions? I only have set the internet permission in the manifest :\


----------



## otsyke (Oct 21, 2010)

cisco said:


> Well, a few changes:
> 
> It is no longer mandatory to re-power on the timer after changing puzzle type
> 
> ...


 
just installed, and it's still asking sd and phone permissions 
take a look at this:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ons-phone-calls-read-phone-state-and-identity

other changes worked great for me


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 21, 2010)

fiy, I was only asked for network permissions when I installed the app.


----------



## cisco (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi.

The timer has over 50 downloads and I've only had the feedback from 4 people (2 here, 1 in a Spanish forum and 1 in a French forum). I'd like you to share your opinions. If everything you have to say is "I've tested it and it's cool", "I've tested it and it sucks", "I've downloaded it because I thought it was a PC timer but it's only for android devices, f*ck", ... just PM me to say this, please.

I'd also like to know if somebody want's to give it a try but doesn't know how to install a .apk application and is interested in spending $1 to get it installed from the official Android Market (all updates will be free of charge).

Thanks to everybody.


----------



## cisco (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all

I finally got my Android powered phone (yeah!) and made a few changes to my timer to make it a little more useable:

- Close the times list by clicking the phone "back" key, as well as the timer "reset" button.
- Clicking the phone "back" key won't close the app any more, it will prompt a confirmation dialog instead.
- Added Twitter and Tuenti support. If you don't know Tuenti, it's a Spanish social site, very much like Facebook.
- Made a bigger (and uglier, by the moment ) dragger for the times list.
- Green light will turn on in half a second (it was too long before)
- Fixed orientation (portrait mode)

I hope I'll be able to have time to make it better soon, specially the social stuff (login to tuenti is a bit akward, you only have to make it once though), and I think that the "share best average of 5/12) doesn't work quite well (the "share average of the last 5/12" does), and blah blah blah, just feel free to use it and tell me what you thing about it 

Now it's possible to just scan the barcode and get it installed in your phone automatically.

https://github.com/ciscou/stackmattimer/StackMatTimer-v0b3.apk/qr_code

Cheers!


----------



## msoc14 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just downloaded it and I really like it! This isn't a big issue, but it would look nicer on the homescreen with an icon of some sort instead of the default android picture, but other than that, its awesome!!


----------



## cisco (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm glad you liked it. I've just done an icon for the app, I think it's not bad, considering I'm not a designer, I hope I'll be able to release it soon with some cool news.

BTW, I've just realized that there were people downloading the 2nd beta, and I now know why: I forgot to EDIT the first post in this thread. Sorry guys.

The correct link is this: https://github.com/ciscou/stackmattimer/StackMatTimer-v0b3.apk/qr_code

And BTW2, I forgot to mention one of the improvements of this 3rd release: the screen won't turn black while the timer is running.


----------



## steph1389 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the app, not sure which version, but just general tweak of UI would make it nice.

Also the dragging part would be better in its own window by using the menu button. I find my hands to big to use the dragger properly.


----------



## cisco (Feb 3, 2011)

the dragging got better in the 3rd beta (just by making the dragger bigger).

I've just uploaded a quick "review", it is me doing a 3x3x3 avg and a 2x2x2 avg.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bck3-j0wS6k

Cheers.


----------



## steph1389 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well i am a full mobile user, so are you able to link me to the app with those picture scanning things?


----------



## cisco (Feb 3, 2011)

Sure: https://github.com/ciscou/stackmattimer/StackMatTimer-v0b3.apk/qr_code


----------



## steph1389 (Feb 4, 2011)

Portrait mode makes the application much better imo. Would still be good if there was a separate window with a slightly more detailed times table.

Overall, good app! Will use it over my other as with times have the scrambles with them! Very neat!


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 11, 2011)

the link doesnt work.


----------

